# Woodworking Plans



## richoso1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know we have many accomplished wood workers, carpenters, and cabinet makers within the membership. I don't consider myself in the same category, so I often look at someone elses plan. I found a nice web site that carries and sells plans at a reasonable price. You can download files in PDF format. They are clear, good use of color, and easy to understand. Here is the web site http://www.plansnow.com/index.html

P.S. I just bought a new table saw in anticipation of some work on the new dig. This should be another learning curve...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice link Richoso.  Alway nice to have another source for tools. Thanks

PS Good luck on the new digs!


----------



## gramason (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the site, always looking for some different plans.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 27, 2007)

richoso1
Thanks, I am always up to some project or another....


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 1, 2007)

Rich what TS did you buy?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

Rich,
     I'm also just getting into woodworking. Thanks for the link. It looks like it has a lot of potential.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the link Rich!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

cool site .... thanks for the post...


----------



## monty (Dec 1, 2007)

I am going to back up Rich's approval of the site! Excellent service and selection. They have a newsletter and offer all sorts of neat discounts and their library of available plans is truly extensive.

They also have quite a few free plans.

Then there are the shop tips, and free advice.

The site is a must for novice and pro alike!

Cheers!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 1, 2007)

Good site Rich!
I am looking for plans to build a roll around cart that I can store all my smoking paraphrenalia in, thermometers, trays, cutting boards, knives, aluminum foil, paper towels, mitts, lighter, electric charcoal lighter, chimney, rubs, spices, etc. I want the top to be 90% cutting board for prep and easy to clean. I want a closeable top that covers the entire top of the cart. A small "cold storage area" for "something cool to drink" would be a plus, so I don't dehydrate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (hey, it gets HOT here)
It needs large enough wheels it can navigate unpaved yard areas, pneumatic I think.
Don't want much.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm thinking, it could happen. I may start drawing plans at any time.


----------



## monty (Dec 1, 2007)

Geez, Mike!

Sounds like your project will need about fifteen horsepower and an overweight permit!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 1, 2007)

This site is like a SMF for woodworkers.  Like here there are some astoundingly skilled artisans.  http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthr...hreads.php?Cat=


This site has lots of very high end tools.  You won't be able to find these at HD.  Enjoy
http://shop.woodcraft.com/Woodcraft/...t=false&GiftID=


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 1, 2007)

Weeeeellllllll..............  I do have an 8hp electric start Briggs in the garage. NOW you got me really thinking.
I'm staying strictly off-road though, no permits.


----------



## nocontest (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is the link I use- all free plans- trillions of them. I am a licensed commercial contrator in 5 states and have a full blown wood working shop in my barn, where I build fine furnature as a hobby. Check this link:

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/r...ex.php?cat=102

In the search window type what you want to build and bingo...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you jmedic and NoContest! I've added these links to my favorites.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(there goes the rest of my free time..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 4, 2007)

I am also a member of WoodNet and the Wood forum.  I also have all the Woodsmith and Wood magazines from the beginning of time...  There are countless projects in the magazines and I have used many of them mostly for ideas as I like to design most of my projects.  I did once buy a plan from Norm Abram's site to build my router table and it turned out awesome.

Woodworking is my passion but somehow I got bit by the smoking bug and now my woodworking has taken a back seat for the time being...   lol


----------



## nocontest (Dec 4, 2007)

I here ya on the smoke bug! I'm actually thinking of using some of my wood stock in my side burner.


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 4, 2007)

I collect all kinds of wood for projects.  I recently tore down an old cedar fence on my side yard that was pretty well gone.  I love to make projects out of scraps and leftovers.  I'm currently using the cedar fencing to build a log cabin bird feeder I designed last year.

A couple of weeks ago I went to my barn to bring down some fire wood for the house and realized that it was kirk walnut I have had for about 3 years.  So I cut some up with my band saw and used it with some oak to smoke a couple of chickens...  Turned out great.  The walnut is really mild and worked well with the white oak I had from an old fence post...

Here is a picture of my bird feeder made entirely out of scrap cedar except for the roof base.  I cut the shingles out of cedar and glue them to Â¼" plywood...

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/d...5_Finished.jpg

Enjoy...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! That's nice rodbuilder!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Gary, i'm in the same boat, but let me ask you this, have you thought about selling your woodworking tool's to buy metal fab tool's???
All i want to do now is build pit's!!


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 4, 2007)

My son has all the metal fab tools.  It has taken  me too long to acquire my woodworking tools and my shop that I build when I retired.  I worked out of my garage for many years and when I retired a wood shop was one of my priorities.  I would never sell my tools...  

When I mentioned to my wife about making a cold smoker out of some redwood planks I have in my barn after seeing Goat's smoker, the look I got was priceless...  If you get what I mean.  So building another metal smoker is out of the question for the time being...


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks cowgirl...  I only have 3 more to go for Christmas presents...


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 5, 2007)

Didn't realize we had so many woodworker's here.........
A few of my project's.........




By imn88fan





By imn88fan





By imn88fan





By imn88fan


----------

